# What primer would you use on laminate?



## PropertyPainter (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got window sills from the 60's/70's that are laminate and need to be painted. 

Paint used will be Kwal Ambassador Interior Satin. I'm going to ask my suppliers, but thought I would lean on your field experience here.

What primer have you used, or would you use?

Thanks


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

California's Grip Coat 505. It's a urethane modified acrylic, great adhesion on the worst surfaces. Not a stain blocker though. So Grip coat 1st coat for adhesion,100% acrylic primer second for hiding if needed.

If not available in your market XIM UMA bonder perhaps, never used it myself but always hear good things. 

I'm assuming Kwal ambassador is a latex paint. Never heard of it in the Northeast market.


----------



## PropertyPainter (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, it is latex. XIM is available. I've never used it either, but it might be my only option in our market.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Xim................


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The 2 previously mentioned plus Insulx STIX, which is also very good.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Even Rust-Oleum is selling a 'paint' for laminate these days. 

I'd give all sorts of cautions about paint adhering, maybe suggest an elaborate preparation, BUT .... I just ripped out a kitchen where the area between the counters and the upper cabinets was covered with painted-over Formica.

It sure looked like crap ... but that cheap latex interior paint had stuck to the laminate real well.

So, maybe my fears are not justified.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

You're painting properties I am assuming? Scratch it up real good with 150 and put some 123 on it. These are laminate window seals from the 60s/70s that have been ignored until 2013.


----------



## PropertyPainter (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never had anything fail that I've first primed with UMA by X-I-M. Always clean well and do a scuff coat before priming.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bondz by Zinsser!


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Zinseer Bin would probably work. I primed ceramic tile and pvc pipe with it and had great adhesion.


----------



## cpaint45 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive done multiple bathroom cabinets and vanities with laminate on the front of the doors and kitchens with laminate back splashes and have always scuff sanded and primed with XIM- 2 thinner coats to cover. Then 2 or 3 top coats with a nice Semi Gloss or gloss trim paint. Will look like a million dollars. Brush, roll or spray. Dont rush it.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

XIM Uma and Insulx-stix are the best choices. I found stix to be slightly cheaper (-$7) and will cover better and dry faster. Uma will penetrate more, but does not cover as well and takes longer to dry. Both work great and you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

insl-x stix primer.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Xim.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Gotta be Stix. Scuff sand first, no matter what the front of the can says. The paint rep at our local paint show had spread some on a porcelain dinner plate, and invited us to take our car keys to it! Some hard $hit.

How does XIM compare? Does one bond better? 

I like how thin stix is, how it works in low temps, drys fast, is easy to work with :whistling2: one of our favorites


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Zinseer Bin would probably work. I primed ceramic tile and pvc pipe with it and had great adhesion.


I sure do love me some BIN Primer. Ive founded myself using it more and more now that I cannot get oil primer except in quarts and spray can.. Sometimes I find that our Menards has had it sitting for awhile and it sure does settle to the bottom. I always ask that it be shaken twice.

LOL. The first time I used it I couldn't figure out why is was so thin until I got to the bottom and saw ALL the solids sitting at the bottom.


----------

